# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  كيف نقبل على رمضان؟

## دموع الغصون

كيف نقبل على رمضان؟





*الحمد لله الذي أعظم على عباده المنة ، بما دفع عنهم كيد الشيطان وفنه ، ورد أمله وخيب ظنه إذ جعل الصوم حصنا لأوليائه وجُنَّة ،وفتح لهم به أبواب الجنة ،وعرفهم أن وسيلة الشيطان إلى قلوبهم الشهوات والأهواءُ المستكنَّة ،وأن بقمعها تصبح النفس المطمئنة ظاهرةَ الشوكة في قصْمِ خَصْمِها قوية المُنَّة .
وأشهد أن لا إله الله وحده لا شريك له ، صاحب المنة،وناصر متبعى الكتاب والسنة.
وأشهد أن سيدنا محمداً عبده ورسوله قائد الخلق وممهد السنة ،وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان أهل النفوس المطمئنة، إلى يوم أن يدخل الناس إما إلى نار وإما إلى جنة.
وبعد
مرحبا بطلعة الوليد الوسيم ، بشير الخير العميم ، شهر رمضان ، وتنزيل أنوار القرآن ، وشذا نفحات الجنان ، وواحة الاسترواح في صحراء العام ، وراحة الأرواح بالصلاة والصيام والقيام.
أحبتي في الله:جاء رمضان، موسم الطاعات، والفوز بالدرجات ،والحصول على الحسنات ، والرفعة في أعلى الدرجات ، والقرب من رب الأرض والسماوات.
فأهلا بمجالسة القرآن ،كلام الرحمن،لنتشبه بالملائكة بالصيام عن كل ما يفطر الإنسان ، لنكون بجوار الرسول العدنان - محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام.فمرحبا بك يا رمضان ،فنعم الضيف أنت يا رمضان.
رمضان الذى ينادى علينا كل عام بلسان الحال قائلا:
أنا رمضان مزرعة العباد لتطهير القلوب من الفساد
فأد حقوقه قولا وفعلا وزادك فاتخذه للمعاد
فمن زرع الحصاد وما سقاها تأوه نادما يوم الحصاد
إنه الشهر الذى تضاعف فيه الحسنات، وتقبل فيه الطيبات ،ويعفى فيه عمل ما مضى من الذنوب والسيئات ،إذا أقبل أقبلنا على الله بأيدي متوضئة طاهرة، وقلوب عامرة بذكر الله و الدعوات.
ماذا يقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن قدوم شهر رمضان ؟
عن عبادة بن الصامت -رضي الله عنه-عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال:\" أتاكم شهر رمضان شهر بركة فيه خير يغشيكم الله فيُنزل الرحمةَ ويَحُطُّ فيه الخطايا ويستجيب فيه الدعاء ينظر الله إلى تنافسكم ويباهى بكم ملائكته فأروا الله من أنفسكم خيرا فإن الشَّقِىّ من حُرم فيه رحمة الله عز وجل\" (1)

استعداد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
فكيف كان يستعد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه والسلف الصالح من الأمة والذي نحن مأمورون بإتباعهم –بقدوم رمضان؟
لقد كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم – إذا جاء رمضان استعد لله ، لا بالمأكل ولا بالمشرب ،ولا بالزينة.. فقط، بل بالطاعة والعبادة والجود والسخاء ، فإذا هو مع الله العبد الطائع ،ومع الناس الرسول الجائع ، ومع إخوانه وجيرانه :البار الجواد ، حتى لقد وصفه عبد الله بن عباس- رضي الله عنهما-: \" كان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أجودَ الناس، وكان أجودَ ما يكون في رمضان حين يلقاه جبريل. وكان يلقاه جبريلُ في كل ليلة من رمضان ، فيدارسه القرآن ، فَلَرَسولُ الله حين يلقاه جبريل أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة\".(2)
وكذلك كان صحابته يفعلون ،والسلف الصالح من بعده يتصفون ،وبذلك كان رمضان عندهم موسما تتنسم فيه أرواحهم روائح الجنة ،وتطير فيه أفئدة المؤمنين إلى السماوات العلى ،وترتفع فيه جباه المصلين على رؤوس الطغاة الظالمين.(3)

عمر يستعد بإنارة المساجد بالأنوار والقرآن:
وهذا عمر بن الخطاب- رضي الله عنه- يستعد لرمضان فأنار المساجد بالقناديل ،فكان أول من أدخل إنارة المساجد،وجمع الناس على صلاة التراويح ، فكان أول من جمع الناس على صلاة التراويح في رمضان ،فأنارها بالأنوار وبتلاوة القرآن .

حتى دعا له الإمام علي -رضي الله عنه –بسبب ذلك.
عن أبى إسحاق الهمداني قال : خرج على بن أبى طالب في أول ليلة من رمضان والقناديل تزهر وكتاب الله يتلى في المساجد، فقال:\" نور الله لك يا ابن الخطاب في قبرك كما نورت مساجد الله بالقرآن\".(4)

جارية تعلم أسيادها كيف يستعدون لرمضان:
باع قوم من السلف جارية ، فلما اقترب شهر رمضان ، رأتهم يتأهبون له ،ويستعدون بالأطعمة وغيرها .
فسألتهم عن سبب ذلك؟ فقالوا : نتهيأ لصيام رمضان .فقالت:وأنتم لا تصومون إلا رمضان !لقد كنت عند قوم كل زمانهم رمضان ، ردوني عليهم .

استعداد السماء لقدوم رمضان: 
وعن أبى هريرة رضي الله عنه :عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم –قال:\" إذا كان أَوَّلُ ليلة من شهر رمضان صُفِّدَتِ الشياطينُ وَمَرَدَةُ الجنِّ وَغُلِّقَتْ أبوابُ النارِ فلم يُفْتَحْ منها بابٌ وَفُتِّحَتْ أبوابُ الجنةِ فلم يُغْلَقْ منها بابٌ وَيُنَادِى مُنَاد ٍكلَّ ليلةٍ يا بَاغِيَ الْخَيْرِ أَقْبِلْ ويا بَاغِيَ الشَّرِّ أَقْصِرْ وللهِ عُتَقَاءُ من النارِ وذلك كلَّ ليلةٍ\".(5)
فهل يا ترى أن الله فتح لك أبواب الجنة وهو يريد أن يحرمك منها، وأغلق أبواب النار دونك ويريد أن يعذبك فيها ، وصفد الشياطين إلا لتقبل عليه ، فانظر إليه كيف يعاملك وكيف تعامله!! كيف يطلبك وأنت تهرب منه !! كيف يدعوك إلى نجاتك وتتوانى !!**وحافظ على شهر الصيام فإنه لخامس أركان لدين محمد
تغلق أبواب الجحيم إذا أتى وتفتح أبواب الجنان لعبد
ترفرف جنات النعيم وحورها لأهل الرضا فيه وأهل التعبد
وقد خصه الله العظيم بليلة على ألف شهر فضلت فلتتزود**كيف نستعد لرمضان؟
ورمضان فرصة لا تتاح كل عام إلا مرة واحدة فلنغتنم هذه الفرصة ،ولنستفد منه كأنه آخر رمضان سيمر علينا ، فربما يأتي العام القادم وبعضا غير موجود،لأنه تحت التراب ،كما سيحضر رمضان هذا العام وقد فقدنا بعضا من أحبابنا، كنا نتمنى كما كانوا يتمنون أن نكون جميعا معا في رمضان –نسأل الله أن يجمعنا وإياهم في مستقر رحمته ودار كرامته بجوار سيد الخلق محمد –صلى الله عليه وسلم.
يقول الشيخ محمد الغزالى:\" من الخطأ تصور الاستعداد بأنه تدبير النفقات وتجهيز الولائم للأضياف. إن هذا الشهر شرع للإقبال على الله والاجتهاد فى مرضاته وتدبر القرآن وجعل تلاوته معراج ارتقاء وتزكية، إنه سباق فى الخيرات يظفر فيه من ينشط ويتحمس\".(6)

ونستطيع أن نستعد لرمضان ولنستفد منه في نقا ط محددة:
1-التوبة والإقلاع عن كل الذنوب الآن وفى التو:
أن نبدأ بالتوبة والإنابة إلى الله ،والاعتراف بالذنب والإساءة ،وسوء الفعل وسييء القول ، فإذا كانت البداية مع الله توبة نصوحا تطهر الروح ،وتزكى القلب ، تسقط فيها الدموع ، وينجلي فيها الخشوع ، فيصحو القلب الغافل من نسيانه ، يسبح بحمد ربه ويستغفره ،ويتوب إليه ، فإن بشريات القبول قد بدت تلوح في الآفاق.
فلا بد من الإقلاع عن الذنوب التي عشقناها طول العام .
علينا أن نستقبله بالعزم على ترك الآثام والسيئات والتوبة الصادقة من جميع الذنوب , والإقلاع عنها وعدم العودة إليها , فهو شهر التوبة فمن لم يتب فيه فمتى يتوب ؟\" قال الله تعالى : { وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ جَمِيعاً أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ } [ النور : 31].
انزع نفسك من أوصاف الدنيا التي غرتك في سالف الأيام ، اعتق رقبتك من أسر الهوى والآثام ،حرر قلبك من سجون المادية الغليظة والأوهام ، إذا صلحت بدايتك صلحت نهايتك ، ومن صلحت بدايته صلحت نهايته ، وإنه إذا أحسن البدء حسن الختام.
ولنندم على تقصيرنا في جنب الله ،وكم أن الله أمهلنا حتى هذا الوقت لنتوب ،وإذا لم نتب الآن فمتى نتوب؟!

بآهة واحدة قبلت صلاة الجميع:
حكى أن رجلا كان دخل مسجد رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم – على حين كان الناس يخرجون منه ، فتسائل الرجل :لماذا يخرج الناس قبل أن أصلى ؟ فقال له أحد المصلين: قد أقيمت صلاة ا لجماعة وفرغنا منها ، فقال : لقد جئت متأخرا!!! عند ذلك انطلقت من الرجل آهة تمزقت منها روحه ، وحملت رائحة من دم قلبه ، فقال له رجل : يا أخي هون عليك ، هب لي تلك الآهة وصلاتي لك ، فقال وهبتها لك وقبلت الصلاة ، فلما جاء الليل قال له هاتف في الرؤيا : لقد اشتريت جوهر الحياة وشفاء الروح ، فبحرقة هذه الآهة ، وبصدق هذا الندم ، قبلت صلاة الناس كافة.
فهيا يا أخي ويا أختي لنحرق نار الهوى والمعاصي ولنرجع إلى ربنا الرحيم الذى يقبل توبة عبده إذا تاب إليه وأناب.**يا ذا الذي ما كفاه الذنب في رجب حتى عصى ربه في شهر شعبان
لقد أظلك شهر الصوم بعدهما فلا تصيره أيضا شهر عصيان
و اتل القرآن و سبح فيه مجتهدا فإنه شهر تسبيح و قرآن
فاحمل على جسد ترجو النجاة له فسوف تضرم أجساد بنيران
كم كنت تعرف ممن صام في سلف من بين أهل و جيران و إخوان
أفناهم الموت و استبقاك بعدهم حيا فما أقرب القاصي من الداني
ولنتذكر أننا غيرقادرين على تحمل النار التي أعدها الله – عز وجل – للعاصين.
أيا شابًا لرب العرش عاصي أتدرى ما جزاء ذوى المعاصي 
سعير للعصاة لها زفير وغيظ يوم يؤخذ بالنواصي 
فإن تصبر على النيران فاعص و إلا كن عن العصيان قاص 
وفيما قد كسبت من الخطايا رهنت النفس فالزم بالخلاص
-ولنرد المظالم إلى أهلها .
**2- الدعاء بأن يبلغك الله شهر رمضان وأنت في صحة وعافية :
حتى تنشط في عبادة الله تعالى ، من صيام وقيام وذكر ، فقد روي عن أنس بن مالك – رضي الله عنه – أنه قال كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم -إذا دخل رجب قال: \" اللهم بارك لنا في رجب وشعبان وبلغنا رمضان \" .(7)
وكان السلف الصالح يدعون الله أن يبلغهم رمضان , ثم يدعونه أن يتقبله منهم . فإذا أهل هلال رمضان فادع الله وقل ( الله أكبر اللهم أهله علينا بالأمن والإيمان والسلامة والإسلام ،والتوفيق لما تحب وترضى ربي وربك الله ) (8)
وقل (اللهم ارزقنا عمرا مديدا ، وقولا سديدا ، وعملا صالحا كثيرا ، اللهم أجز لنا العطية ، وأصلح لنا النية ، وأحينا فيه الحياة المرضية .

3- الحمد والشكر على بلوغه:
قال النووي–رحمه الله–في كتاب الأذكار:\" اعلم أنه يستحب لمن تجددت له نعمة ظاهرة،أو اندفعت عنه نقمة ظاهرة أن يسجد شكرا لله تعالى ، وأن يحمد الله تعالى ، أو يثني عليه بما هو أهله \"(9)
وإن من أكبر نعم الله على العبد توفيقه للطاعة ، والعبادة فمجرد دخول شهر رمضان على المسلم وهو في صحة جيدة هي نعمة عظيمة ، تستحق الشكر والثناء على الله المنعم المتفضل بها ، فالحمد لله حمداً كثيراً كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه . 
وبالشكر تزيد النعم، قال تعالى: {وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِن شَكَرْتُمْ لأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ وَلَئِن كَفَرْتُمْ إِنَّ عَذَابِي لَشَدِيدٌ }(إبراهيم:7)

4- الفرح والابتهاج :
ثبت عن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أنه كان يبشر أصحابه بمجيء شهر رمضان ،فعن أبى هريرة –رضي الله عنه-أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال وهو يبشر أصحابه :\" قد جاءكم رمضان شهر مبارك كتب الله عليكم صيامه يفتح فيه أبواب الجنة ويغلق أبواب الجحيم وتغل فيه الشياطين فيه ليلة خير من ألف شهر من حرم خيرها فقد حرم \".(10)
وقد كان سلفنا الصالح من صحابة رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم -والتابعين لهم بإحسان يهتمون بشهر رمضان ، ويفرحون بقدومه ، وأي فرح أعظم من الإخبار بقرب رمضان موسم الخيرات ، وتنزل الرحمات؟! 

5- وضع برنامج عملي للاستفادة من رمضان :
الكثيرون من الناس وللأسف الشديد حتى الملتزمين بهذا الدين يخططون تخطيطاً دقيقاً لأمور الدنيا ، ولكن قليلون هم الذين يخططون لأمور الآخرة ، وهذا ناتج عن عدم الإدراك لمهمة المؤمن في هذه الحياة ، ونسيان أو تناسى أن للمسلم فرصاً كثيرة مع الله ومواعيد مهمة لتربية نفسه حتى تثبت على هذا الأمر ومن أمثلة هذا التخطيط للآخرة ، التخطيط لاستغلال رمضان في الطاعات والعبادات، فيضع المسلم له برنامجاً عملياً لاغتنام أيام وليالي رمضان في طاعة الله تعالى.
مثل :
• يحدد المسجد الذى سيصلى فيه التراويح والتهجد والاعتكاف.
• يحدد الأوقات التى سيقرأ فيها القرآن .
• الدروس التى سيستمع إليها ، أو سيلقيها إن كان ممن يلقى الدروس فليحضرها قبل رمضان، وإن كان يصلى بالناس يراجع القرآن .
• عمل برنامج لتجميع شنطة رمضان وتوزيعاها على الفقراء ، من سيعمل معه ؟ومن سيأخذ هذه الصدقات من الفقراء؟
• تجهيز إفطار الصائمين سواء كان جماعيا أم فرديا قدر المستطاع ولو على تمر أو ماء أو غير ذلك.
• تجهيز المساجد من إضاءة ، وسماعات ، وتنظيف السجاد ،ودورة المياة ،وإعداد مصلى للسيدات إذا لم يكن بالمسجد مصلى للسيدات .
• وضع المصاحف وكتيبات صغيرة فى المساجد .
• وضع جدول لزيارة الأهل والأقارب والجيران وتفقد أحوالهم بمعدل كل يوم أسرة ،فى وقت لا يتجاوز ربع الساعة.
• عمل حملة لتنظيف الشوارع وتزيين الشوارع والمحلات التجارية والمنازل قبل قدوم رمضان لتهيئة المجتمع لذلك.
• تجهيز نفسه للعمرة إن كان يستطيع ذلك.
فعن جابر رضي الله عنه :عن رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم –قال: عمرة فى رمضان تعدل حجة\"وفى رواية حجة معي\".(11)
وإن كان اعتمر قبل ذلك وعنده استطاعة فالأفضل أن يخرج شخصا آخر لم يعتمر من قبل غير مستطيع ،وله مثل أجره وزيادة أنه يعمل أعمالًا أخرى فى رمضان فى نفس الوقت. 
• تنظيم الوقت لعمل كل ذلك.

6) : عقد العزم الصادق على اغتنامه وعمارة أوقاته بالأعمال الصالحة :
فمن صدق الله صدقه وأعانه على الطاعة ويسر له سبل الخير قال الله عز وجل :{ فَلَوْ صَدَقُوا اللَّهَ لَكَانَ خَيْراً لَهُمْ } [ محمد : 21} 
وكلما استحضرت نيات أعمال كثيرة طيبة كتب الله لك أجر هذه الأعمال ولو لم تعملها طالما كنت صادقا فى نيتك. 
فعن أبى هريرة -رضي الله عنه :عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم -قال:أظلكم شهركم هذا بمحلوف رسول الله ما مر على المسلمين شهر هو خير لهم منه ولا يأتى على المنافقين شهر شر لهم منه إن الله يكتب أجره وثوابه من قبل أن يدخل ويكتب وزره وشقاءه قبل أن يدخل وذلك أن المؤمن يعد فيه النفقة للقوة فى العبادة ويعد فيه المنافق اغتياب المؤمنين واتباع عوراتهم فهو غُنْم للمؤمن ومعصية على الفاجر \".(12)

7) التهيئة النفسية والروحية:
من خلال القراءة والإطلاع على الكتب والرسائل، وسماع الأشرطة الإسلامية من المحاضرات والدروس، والتي تبين فضائل الصوم وأحكامه حتى تتهيأ النفس للطاعة فيه فكان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم -يهيئ نفوس أصحابه لاستغلال هذا الشهر. 
هكذا يستقبل المسلم رمضان استقبال الأرض العطشى للمطر واستقبال المريض للطبيب المداوي ، واستقبال الحبيب للغائب المنتظر. يستقبله:
أ‌-مع الله -سبحانه وتعالى -بالتوبة الصادقة. 
ب‌-مع الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم -بطاعته فيما أمر واجتناب ما نهى عنه وزجر . 
ج- مع الوالدين والأقارب والأرحام والزوجة والأولاد بالبر والصلة. 
د- مع المجتمع الذي تعيش فيه حتى تكون عبداً صالحاً ونافعاً. قال- صلى الله عليه وسلم–\" أحبُّ الناس إلى الله أنفعُهم للناس\" .(13)
وصل اللهم وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.**
--- --- --- 
**الشيخ عبدالعزيز رجب
المصادر والمراجع:**(1) أخرجه :الطبرانى كما فى الترغيب والترهيب (2/60) ، ومجمع الزوائد (3/142) وقالا : رواته ثقات ، إلا أن محمد بن أبى قيس لا يحضرنى فيه جرح ولا تعديل .
(2) أخرجه: البخاري رقم:[ 1803 ، 3048 ، 3361 ، 4711 ] و مسلم رقم 2308 ).
(3) أحكام الصيام وفلسفته فى ضوء القرأن والسنة –د/مصطفى السباعى-المكتب الإسلامى –بيروت-الطبعة الرابعة(1400 هـ)ص63
(4) كنز العمال: 23477.
(5) أخرجه :الترمذى (3/66 ، رقم 682) ، وابن ماجه (1/526 ، رقم 1642) ، وابن حبان (8/221 ، رقم 3435) .
(6) الحق المر: محمد الغزالي-مركز الإعلام العربى-5/19.
(7) أخرجه :الطبرانى في الأوسط (4/189 ، رقم 3939) ،(ابن النجار) [كنز العمال 38289].
(8) أخرجهالديلمى) [كنز العمال 24291] ،وأخرجه (1/486 ، رقم 1987) عن علي و ابن عمر- رضي الله عنهم-.
(9) الأذكار:الإمام النووى: أبي زكريا بن شرف النووي رحمه الله تعالىالمتوفى سنة 676 هـ-ص374.
(10) أخرجه:أحمد (2/385،رقم 8979) ، والنسائى (4/129، رقم 2106) ، والبيهقى فى شعب الإيمان (3/301، رقم3600).
(11) أخرجه :البخارى (2/659 ، رقم 1764)،و أحمد (3/352 ، رقم 14837) ، وابن ماجه (2/996 ، رقم 2995).
(12) أخرجه:أحمد(2/524،رقم10793)، وابن خزيمه (3/188،رقم1884)، عن تميم مولى ابن رمانة،قال المناوى:إسنادحسن.
(13) أخرجه :الطبرانى فى الأوسط (6/139 ، رقم 6026) ، عن ابن عمر رضى الله عنهما، قال الهيثمى (8/191) : فيه سكين بن سراج ، وهو ضعيف .
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*الله يجزيكِ الخير دموع .. الموضوع شامل لكل اشي ما تركتِ شيء الا وذكرتيه جزاكِ الله خيراً وجزى الشيخ عبدالعزيز رجب كل خير ، ان شاء الله بتكون بداية رمضان بداية توبة واقلاع عن الذنوب لي ولكِ ولكل المسلمين .. الله يبلغك ويبلغنا رمضان على خير ، وجد نعمة كبيرة انو ربنا يبلغنا رمضان وهاد دليل على كرم الله عز وجل وحبه لتوبتنا ورجوعنا اليه .. فرصة كبيرة بتستنانا ان شاء الله انو نقدر نعطيها حقها ونستغلها بالشكل المطلوب ..

مشكورة دموع

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

اللهم بلغنا رمضان واعنا على الصيام والقيام 
جعلنا الله واياكم من عتقاء هذا الشهر المبارك 
مشكور هدوء على المرور 
نسأل الله لنا ولكم الأجر والثواب

----------


## (dodo)

مشكورة دموع في ميزان حسناتك 
نشتاق لرمضان لأن من صام رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له من تقدم من ذنبه .
نشتاق لرمضان لأن فيه الروحانية ، والسكينة ، والطمأنينة .

----------


## بسمه

اللهم بلغنا رمضان واعنا على الصيام والقيام 
مشكوره دموع على الموضوع القيم .. في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## دموع الغصون

اللهم آمين 
مشكورات 
دودو & بسمه 
على المرور الجميل

----------

